# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  3D Printing Boat.

## shkssj88

Hi Guys,

My name is Shkamb Koshi.

I want to open a discussion to know which solutions are in the market to print big 3d products.

In my factory that is specialized in carbon fiber products, I want to produce before the end of this year a boat that we are still working on the 3d model.

I'm talking about a catamaran center console with size 9 meter x 3 meter.

Now the problem is that for us is the first time that we need to produce a model from 3d in this scale.

Someone can help me to find a solution for it?

 I see some work done with LSAM machine that are very nice but still no have reply from Thermwood about their service.

Maybe there are many solution for it.



thanks in advance!

----------


## Protofabkevin

Hi Shkamb, what kind of material you want to use for the printing. For my knowledge, it is unable to print such big part with the dimension you gave in one unit. Our biggest SLA machine can print 1600*800*800

----------


## shkssj88

> Hi Shkamb, what kind of material you want to use for the printing. For my knowledge, it is unable to print such big part with the dimension you gave in one unit. Our biggest SLA machine can print 1600*800*800



For me is not a problem if the model will be made in section parts. We are able to assamble . Can i know how much i need to invest in a sla proto for this size? Aprox..

----------


## Protofabkevin

You are student, i think this will out of your budget. SLA depents on its weight, for you, we quote 0.2usd per gram

----------


## shkssj88

> You are student, i think this will out of your budget. SLA depents on its weight, for you, we quote 0.2usd per gram




I?m not a student. I?m a businessman. The investment is  ot a problem if it have the right price.

So are you able to quote a product like this? I need to know that the total surface of the boat is 105 m2

----------


## Protofabkevin

Sorry, then salesman find the business man, it is better now.   Can you show me more information? We make yacht model, car models, so this is not a question for us.

----------


## shkssj88

We are working on the 3d but you can base the project in something like this :

https://images.app.goo.gl/TovPfc94B3xS486d9

Or 

https://images.app.goo.gl/XgR8hEeT31SSo9169

----------


## Protofabkevin

Do you just want an model? We can only make it as show model, it can be used for the real.

If yes, we can do it with CNC+SLA and painting, assembly.

----------


## shkssj88

> Sorry, then salesman find the business man, it is better now.   Can you show me more information? We make yacht model, car models, so this is not a question for us.





> Do you just want an model? We can only make it as show model, it can be used for the real.
> 
> If yes, we can do it with CNC+SLA and painting, assembly.




What I need is to have a perfect surface (obviously we can adjust small defects in our facility). We will make a mold on it with fiberglass etc.. if the structure is  not so strong due to the size we can reinforce it from inside before to do the mold.. all my problem is to arrive to have a good surface so to not lose so much time to work on it..

----------


## Protofabkevin

Yes, we do the show car for big company, we know how to control the surface, especially the glory surface.

----------


## shkssj88

Ok super.. so? Can you give me an aprox price for a surface of 105m2?

----------


## curious aardvark

have you considered BAAM ? 
https://www.e-ci.com/baam

----------


## Protofabkevin

It's hard to quote with only an information of surface 105㎡. we need to know the weight of the part, and the finishing of the parts. And to be honest, i think this will be quite expensive if by SLA since it is heavy.

----------


## Hatch

this is insane

----------


## curious aardvark

yes you can print boats - there are a couple machines in the world big enough and I believe boats, cars and a plane have all been printed with the BAAM machines.

----------


## jamcultur

Last year, a team at the University of Maine 3D printed a boat that is 7.62 meters long and weighs 2.2 tons. It got 3 Guinness World Records, the largest 3D printed solid part, the largest 3D printed boat, and the largest 3D printer. Their printer has a print volume of 30 x 6.7 x 3 meters and prints 227 kilos per hour!
https://www.3dnatives.com/en/3d-prin...ine-161020195/

----------


## jamcultur

Here's a time-lapse video of the University of Maine's boat being printed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34F71XqvOjg

----------


## curious aardvark

wonder what the big yellow worms were for ?

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Posted the question on his forum " What are the yellow worms for ".

----------


## Roberts_Clif

The answer is




> Air flow , the door these lead to allows us to out vent the ABS smell

----------

